# Shoot a Mathews Creed? and get a free DVD



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*Shoot a Mathews Creed™ and get a free DVD*

Free DVD Featuring Hunting’s Biggest Names in 18 Exciting Hunts
Sparta, Wisconsin – July 10, 2013 – Watch as Lee Lakosky, Pat Reeve, Stan Potts, Tom Miranda and more put the all new Mathews® Creed™ to the test in 18 exciting hunts on the 2013 Mathews DVD! Pick up a FREE copy at your nearest Authorized Mathews Retailer by simply test shooting the Creed™. 


The Creed™ is the newest offering from the inventors of Solocam® technology. Built around the finely-tuned SimPlex™ Cam and Matched Radius™ Idler Wheel, the Creed™ is designed around a balanced synergistic system giving it an amazing blend of speed, quietness and accuracy all in a lightweight compact bow. 
The action-packed hunts featured in the 2013 Mathews DVD are a testament to the power and precision of the Creed™. Come experience Advanced Simplicity for yourself and bring these hunts home with you today… while supplies last!

To locate your nearest Authorized Mathews® Retailer or for more information on the revolutionary Mathews®Creed,™ visit MathewsInc.Com.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

or just get it in the mail like i did after i bought one


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

I bought one yesterday and never received anything !!!
How can I receive it ??


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't bought a Mathews in two years, and I got one in the mail.


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

will750 said:


> I bought one yesterday and never received anything !!!
> How can I receive it ??


I think you'll probably get one in the mail in a couple weeks or so. When I bought my Z7 Magnum, I got mine after my dealer registered my bow.


----------

